# the person concerned



## seitt

Greetings

How can I translate the expression “the person concerned (the person in question, the relevant person)”, please?

The sentence I have in mind:
You can't impose Christianity on someone – the initiative must always arise from the person concerned, out of a desire to find forgiveness for his or her sins.

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Perseas

seitt said:


> Greetings
> 
> How can I translate the expression “the person concerned (the person in question, the relevant person)”, please?


Ο ενδιαφερόμενος (interested person)
Ο εν λόγω (person in question)


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - I really like Ο εν λόγω in particular, nice and succinct and to the point.


----------



## Perseas

Actually, about «ο εν λόγω», you should have referred previously to the person, and to avoid repetition you use «ο εν λόγω». 
Example: "_XY stole my car. «Ο εν λόγω» man should pay for this crime._" I am not sure that the following phrase makes sense in English <<of whom the talk is>>, but this is how I would express it in English -- beside to "the person in question".
In my opinion this is not the case in the sentence about Christianity (post #1). Instead, I 'd suggest «ο ενδιαφερόμενος» for the same sentence.


----------



## cougr

seitt said:


> Greetings
> 
> How can I translate the expression “the person concerned (the person in question, the relevant person)”, please?
> 
> The sentence I have in mind:
> You can't impose Christianity on someone – the initiative must always arise from the person concerned, out of a desire to find forgiveness for his or her sins.
> 
> Best wishes, and many thanks,
> 
> Simon



I think in this case you could use the expression "το εκάστοτε πρόσωπο".



Perseas said:


> ........I am not sure that the following phrase makes sense in English <<of whom the talk is>>.........



Perhaps, "the said person".


----------



## Acestor

Δεν μπορείς να επιβάλεις τη χριστιανοσύνη σε κάποιον. Η πρωτοβουλία πρέπει να προέλθει από *αυτόν τον ίδιο*. 

Αυτό θα έβαζα εγώ για να αποφύγω το σωστό αλλά κάπως... γραφειοκρατικό «ο ενδιαφερόμενος».


----------



## bearded

@ Perseas
And if 'the person in question' is a female, will 'o en logo' become 'i en logo'? Thank you.


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> @ Perseas
> And if 'the person in question' is a female, will 'o en logo' become 'i en logo'? Thank you.


Yes, exactly. «ο εν λόγω κύριος», «η εν λόγω κυρία».


----------



## Andrious

Acestor said:


> Δεν μπορείς να επιβάλεις τη χριστιανοσύνη σε κάποιον. Η πρωτοβουλία πρέπει να προέλθει από *αυτόν τον ίδιο*.



Or just "από *τον ίδιο*"


----------



## bearded

'O/i en logo: it appears so strange to me to see the ancient dative without 'underwritten' iota (I studied ancient Greek many years ago).  Is there still someone using omega and eta(ita) with little iota, or has it disappeared altogether from typographic usage? Thank you.


----------



## Clrmxx

Does anyone know how to say "and in time this too shall pass" in Greek?


----------



## Αγγελος

"This too shall pass" = Κι αυτό θα περάσει. [We don't normally add "με τον καιρό" = "in time".]


----------

